# Can you flash back to GB?



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Is it possible to flash back to GB from the ics ota?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you received the ICS OTA?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you received the ICS OTA?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

No but I dl'd the soak test files

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Once you take the ics ota it changes security and there is no returning to GB

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Ooops lol oh well. I'm sure they'll update it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

B.E.McAllister said:


> Once you take the ics ota it changes security and there is no returning to GB
> 
> Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


ICS Leaks 6.7.232 and earlier can be flashed back to 5.9.905

If you installed ICS Leak 6.7.235 or newer, there's no going back.


----------



## tattooz (May 18, 2012)

Why would you want to go back?? We have been waiting for this for a while and now we have it and people want GB back? I don't get it.......

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

tattooz said:


> Why would you want to go back?? We have been waiting for this for a while and now we have it and people want GB back? I don't get it.......
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Lol I don't want to go back. I was only asking as a just in case. I ran the 232 for a while and just got tired of it always screwing up on me. So I flashed back to GB to try and wait for the actual ota push. I couldn't do it so I dl'd the soak test.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

